# The Portal (Army)



## Endovior (Aug 6, 2005)

Johnny and his followers disembark from their various ships, and (after some difficulties with the largish crowds) group more or less together just past the docks. People are clearly surprised to see such a large group of well-armed and organized people, and what are obviously the city's guards are watching you warily.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2005)

Astor bounds down the ship's gangplank and onto the docks.  Taking a moment to savour the joy of being back on blissfully unmoving land, he pushes his way through the crowds with the rest of the group, coming to a halt once clear of the crowds.

"Looks like we've drawn a bit of attention."  He says quietly to Jonny, nodding towards the guardsmen.  He stands at his ease, keeping his hands occupied with his lute, and obviously well clear of the rapier hanging from his belt.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 7, 2005)

Ansila makes his way down his ship's gangplank and looks round the dock.  People seem to be milling around aimlessly, so he starts pushing his way through the crowd round looking for some order in all of the chaos.  Spotting the Dwarf who had started organising people on the Island, he wonders over and joins the small group that had started to gather round him.  Saying to no one in particular "Hi I'm Ansila the Monk. Well we're in Lindor, so what do we do now"

OOC: As far as I can tell no one in the "Army" has introduced themselves, so I suggest we start./OOC


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 7, 2005)

Tyreus will approach one of the guardsmen. "We were sent here to help. Think you could introduce us to who's leading you guys?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2005)

"Hi Ansila, I'm Astor."  Astor returns the monk's greeting with a nod and a smile.  "I'm a musician, and apparently have a few magical tricks these days.  Always a nice addition to one's repertoire...  And if you'll excuse me for a moment, I'll be right back."

He quickly makes his way over to where Tyreus is talking with the guards, and speaks up.

"Hello, my name is Astor Evensong.  My friend here speaks true.  We are all warriors called forth from the world of Earth by the Archmage Manadu, so that we might aid you in your defence of the city against the incursions of the orcish hordes.  There's a fairly large number of us, so if we might speak with someone as to the correct place to barrack ourselves and so forth, that would be most helpful.

"Also, this good gentleman..."  Astor gestures towards Johnny.  "... is our commanding officer.  If he might speak with the officer in charge of the local forces, they can confer as to how best to deploy myself and my fellow warriors."


_(*OoC:* Diplomacy +10)_


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 8, 2005)

As he disembarks from the ship, Dorin thinks to himself _Ahh...dry land, much better...never did like the sea_. Looking about he looks for the other dwarf who seemed to liken himself to be a leader.  He walks up to the gathering group noting the suspicious looks that the town guard is directing their way. Well Johnny looks like we should keep these folks calm ere we wind up in some cell


----------



## Willow Aura (Aug 8, 2005)

Aelynn looked about, listening to several people introducing themselves and decides to follow the example. "Hello Ansila, I am Aelynn. I'm a wizardess, and you bring up an interesting point. I'd suppose we should go to areas that need protecting and, well, protect them." she says frankly, shrugging.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 8, 2005)

The guards exchange a few quiet words with each other, and two of them dart away, each going in a different direction.  Out of the remaining 9, one (who has a pin of an eight-pointed star on his collar, probably a mark of rank), replies.

"Yes, I heard something about that... I thought it was a rumor, but apparently, it is true."

Noting the ever-increasing number of newcomers as ship after ship unloads, the guard leans closer and confidentially says the following to Astor (although Tyreus is close enough to get the gist of it).

"I don't think that there's enough rooms in the city to hold you all... I'd suggest that you see to finding rooms, FAST.  Your leaders will probably get better rooms, maybe even invitations to stay at some Lord's manor... but the common soldiers will get screwed.  There are inns all over town, but the best affordable ones are out that way (he points) a little past the Theater District.  Incidentally, the better brothels are out that way, too."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Johnny walks down and sees the person with the pin of an eight-pointed star on his collar.  He over hears the guard talk about lodging.  Saluting him crisply, "Hello good sir, I am Johnny, Lord of Folly Beach, thank you for that information on Inns.  However, like you pointed out, the common solidier will be SOL.  Seeing how we are all common solidiers, I think we should set up a cantonment, where we can all keep together.  I doubt we have money to pay the Inn keepers.  Excuse me sir," Johnny looks around and spies a person milling around.  "George, be a good man and grab several people and get those tents that the sail maker has been working on for the last 12 days.  Bring them out and than I will direct you where to take them."

Looking back at the Guard, "Where is a well drained field we can set up Camp?  What? Thank you for those directions."  Johhny grabs another person and giving him the camp location he has him join the other tent bearers to lead them to the campsite.  

Turning back to the guard, "I will need to go teach these common soldiers how to make a tent.  Do you have anymore information for us?  ........Can you send your CO to us as soon as possible.  I want to create a manageble chain of command and avoid jurisdictional discreapancies.  Thank you for your time." Johnny salutes and crisply executes an about face and marches toward the camp.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 8, 2005)

Ansila nods in acknowledgement, "Astor, Aelynn.  What say we follow our glorious leader." Putting words into practise, he follows Johnny to the campsite.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 8, 2005)

The guard frowns.

"Field?  You mean you want to camp outside the walls?  That's a bit of a hike.  You need to get past our walls and then past the ruins first.  It'd make more sense to spend some time clearing out unused buildings, and stay in them instead."

He leans over to Astor again and whispers.

"That's what I suspected would happen... bad luck for you..."

Turning back to Johnny, he continues.

"If you want to see the Commander of the Guard, you'll have to come and meet him in person."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

OOC: Instead of sending the tents to a field, Johnny sends them to the unused buildings.

"Yes I would like to see your CO immediately."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> He leans over to Astor again and whispers.
> 
> "That's what I suspected would happen... bad luck for you..."



"Well, thanks anyway."  Astor replies quietly to the guard.  "Even if I don't end up staying in one, it's always good to know where to find a good inn and... so forth..."  He grins broadly.

Turning back to Johnny, Astor salutes smartly.

"Sir!  Request permission to remain within the inhabited part of the city.  I should be able to get a gauge of the mood within the city given a day or two, and find out the majority of the local rumours, if you think such intelligence might prove useful."


----------



## khavren (Aug 9, 2005)

"Guardsmen? My pardon, but do you know of a temple of Boccob present? I am called Khavren Lightlord. I should pay my respects to any of my faith who happen to be present. Also, is there a library or sages quarter in this fair city?"  turning aside for a moment the bearded man in chain tries to catch Johnny's eye and gesture for a word in his ear


----------



## Endovior (Aug 9, 2005)

At Johnny's order, people begin moving outwards (this WILL require a few PCs... you're marching across the whole of the city, and then into abandoned buildings containing monsters and stuff)

As for Johnny's other request...

"The Captain of the Guards works out of Prison Keep, on the other side of town.  You might also want to speak with Lord Melkolf, who is probably in his palace on Capital Hill."

As for Khavren's question:

"Boccob? I think there's a temple to him up by the University. That's on the other side of town, all the way over Capital Hill. That being said, if you're looking for books, they're probably at or around the University."

ooc: incidentally, I have a cheap ASCII map of Lindor up in the OOC thread.  A more expensive version is forthcoming.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 9, 2005)

Ansila wonders off after the crowd., He will move up through the crowd so that he is positioned near the front but behind any obvious fighter types in armor. Once in position Ansila will look around to see if he can see anyone he knows.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC: I am confused.  We have thousands of people.  They need to be in a common area/location.  There is no field and the abandoned buildings are across town and not really abandoned because they are filled with monsters.

Where should I send them?


----------



## khavren (Aug 9, 2005)

"A word in your ear Johnny, I don't think the mage who summoned us co-ordinated with the people in charge of this city at all. And given that he said some of the leaders intended to flee, we should probably not be quick to put ourselves under thier authority. Perhaps we can muster our own forces, clear out a bivouack site in these abandoned areas and establish our own terriorty to control and protect first, then work on gathering more recruits from the natives. It seems most of the other terrans here are more the dull but responsive types, willing to follow any leader (ooc: NPCs), why not get them together and we can try out our new skills in combat. The maps we got show where we can go to start off."


----------



## Endovior (Aug 10, 2005)

ooc note: you don't command everybody.  you command most of one of the groups that met together for one meeting.  there ARE other largish groups out there, being commanded by others.  what you SHOULD do (and what has been recommended to you on more then one occaision) is march the group into the ruins, and find an abandoned castle or something, and clear out and use it as a headquarters... that's more then enough room for your group.  anyone else can handle themselves.  that's as much DM hint as I'm going to give.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

This:



			
				Endovior said:
			
		

> (this WILL require a few PCs... you're marching across the whole of the city, and then into abandoned buildings containing monsters and stuff)




Does not sound like this:



			
				Endovior said:
			
		

> ooc note: you don't command everybody.  you command most of one of the groups that met together for one meeting.  there ARE other largish groups out there, being commanded by others.  what you SHOULD do (and what has been recommended to you on more then one occaision) is march the group into the ruins, and find an abandoned castle or something, and clear out and use it as a headquarters... that's more then enough room for your group.  anyone else can handle themselves.  that's as much DM hint as I'm going to give.





Johnny has a few of the people who have taken charge get everybody lined up and to proceed to an abandoned castle or something.  This will take time so in the mean time Johhny will go meet with the CO.


----------



## khavren (Aug 10, 2005)

"I'm going to go with the supplies to the abandoned area, sound off whose coming with me and whose staying in the city to run errands."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 10, 2005)

OOC: Just to clarify. Ansila is going to the abandoned area.  See post 16 for actual move /OCC


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: Johnny wants to cross the town with the army with or with out meeting the commander.  Getting the group ready to move will take some time.  It is during this time Johnny wants to meet.  If the meeting is not looking like it will happen see option 2.

Option 1: Attempt to meet with CO, while the army is forming up to march to the old buildings.

Option 2: the Army moves out than Johnny without a meeting writes a note.  [Sblock] Dear Sir, Our people have been magically recruited from another plane to assist this town in it's defense against the evil horde.  I wanted to speak to you concerning chain of command and jurisdiction I do not want to create any undo problems.[/sblock]

OOC: I will be gone this weekend. The weekend starts on Thrusday.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick:
[sblock]How so?  You're sending your armies to find a defensible position in the ruins outside the city, which you already know are dangerous.  I don't particularly want to let NPCs do all the work (as this is one of the interesting bits everyone's been waiting for), I'm saying that the group MUST include a few PCs, for that very reason (which it does, at this point... as Johnny did command everyone to go that way, I'm assuming that anyone who hasn't said otherwise [which is everyone] is now going that way).[/sblock]

IC:

Johnny goes to Prison Keep, while everyone else forms up for a march.

-At Prison Keep-

You arrive at the foreboding gates of Prison Keep.  Your arrival seems to have been expected, as you are met at the gates by another officer, who promptly escorts you to a room within the Keep.  There, you find a hard-looking man wearing a similar uniform as the rest of the Guards... but his has three stars of rank.  He looks you over carefully.

"I hear you wanted to see me.  What exactly is it that you want?"


----------



## khavren (Aug 13, 2005)

Back at the docks


 "Come on people, tough armored fighting guys front and back, second rank medics, spell tossers in the middle and anyone fast and sneaky running ahead and along side! Where is that slick talking fella from before, maybe he can convince some of these people to form up so we don't like complete morons"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Where is that slick talking fella from before, maybe he can convince some of these people to form up so we don't like complete morons"



Astor grins at this description, and moves to stand beside the man asking for his help.

"The good gentleman has a point."  He says in a tone of voice that carries over the chatter of the assembled army.  "If we all form up as he suggests, we not only make moving ourselves to our camp much more efficient, but we also show the citizens of Lindor that we're more than just a rag-tag band.  Let's show them how Earther's can work together!"

He turns to the man he's standing beside, and extends a hand.

"I'm Astor, by the way.  I think introductions rather got skipped over it the excitement of arrival and the boat trip over..."


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 13, 2005)

_"Good Lord, I think I've joined the army..._ Dorin thinks to himself "So are we going looking for a place to sleep and use as a base as one huge mass of people?" He states to the man next to him.



OOC: just how many of us are around at this point? I get the pic of a group of recruits just dissembarking of the busses at the local Army Base for training...


----------



## Endovior (Aug 13, 2005)

ooc: there are a little over 200 of you.


----------



## Willow Aura (Aug 13, 2005)

Aelynn followed in her place, relieved that she was being ordered around, as she wasn't quite sure what to do. She somehow maintained the calm exterior, though, which was a feat in these troubled times.

Aelynn looked about. "Well,the bard is doing his job, what about the rest of you?" she asked, grinning somewhat.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 13, 2005)

Ansila wonders over to where Astor is talking to the stranger. Nodding to Astor he turns to the stranger and says "Hi I'm Ansila. I'm a monk so I suppose that you would class me as someone fast and sneaky." 

"Are you planning to march everyone in formation? I may not have any Army training but I grew up on a diet of war and fantasy films and I do know that a bunch like this will be a prime target for artillery or whatever passes for that here. Aren't you suppose to move in small squads through hostile territory. And, before you say anything, isn't any territory hostile unless proved otherwise."


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 14, 2005)

Tyreus makes his way to the group talking up front. "I'm Tyreus. Let me know if you guys need any help with things around here." He smiles at everyone and waits to see what the next plan is.


----------



## khavren (Aug 14, 2005)

At the docks

The bearded man shakes Astor's hand, and takes the three in front of him, waving his hands for emphasis  "Nice to meet you, I'm called Khavren Lightlord, I've become a servant of the Great God Boccob here. Pleasure to meet you too Ansila and Tyreus. If this follows from what I knew about magic before, all of the area effect stuff tends to be either trap based or require line of sight, given the terrain I don't expect anyone to have a good view. Also, this close to the city, I would suprised if there was anything really tough, most likely there will be scavengers mostly. If we had a good map and were well co-ordinated we could go for small groups, but if we tried that now, half of us would get lost. Ideally, the scout types will find anyone who looks like they might cause trouble in enough time for us to either detour or to send out a team to clear it out. Once we get based and know the area we can spread out more. I don't have any army training either, but I've been running tactical simulations for this sort of thing for 25 years. Given that we seem to have the most initiave in this crowd it might be a good idea to kind of take charge of others of our skill set, and make sure that whatever we run into get's the right mix to deal with it. Any of you familar with small squad tactics or strategic wargaming?"


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 15, 2005)

"I know enough to win fights against goblins and such. I recommend we break up a hundred of these people into squads of ten and keep the rest as a larger force. In case real resistance is encountered, we would have the larger group to rally on instead of being scattered. The smaller groups could sweep through the town with the the larger force in tow."

(ooc: I know this might not work out very well game flow wise. We need to make a decision on how we want to go about this. Should each pc lead a small platoon, or should we travel together? I will slightly metagame and try to revolve any tactical suggestions around what the group decides. It would be convenient if one of the npc's stepped up and helped Johnny with the mantle of leadership, so maybe the pc's could form a 'special forces' type group. /ooc)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> "I know enough to win fights against goblins and such. I recommend we break up a hundred of these people into squads of ten and keep the rest as a larger force. In case real resistance is encountered, we would have the larger group to rally on instead of being scattered. The smaller groups could sweep through the town with the the larger force in tow."
> 
> (ooc: I know this might not work out very well game flow wise. We need to make a decision on how we want to go about this. Should each pc lead a small platoon, or should we travel together? I will slightly metagame and try to revolve any tactical suggestions around what the group decides. It would be convenient if one of the npc's stepped up and helped Johnny with the mantle of leadership, so maybe the pc's could form a 'special forces' type group. /ooc)




OOC: I am still not sure how we form up.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> Johnny goes to Prison Keep, while everyone else forms up for a march.
> 
> ...





"Sir, I wanted to let you know that an Archmage has grabbed several hundred huminoids from other planes.  We hve been recruited to come here and to help defend your city from the enemy hoarde.  I have no idea what you have heard or not heard.  I do not want you to think we come here as invaders.  I also want to know how we can be most usefully deployed?"

"We are going to the only place that seems to be big enough to hold us, a section of town with abdoned buildings."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 15, 2005)

"OK so the consensus seems to be that we send out a number of small squads to scout the route and have the main body follow on once the scouts give the all clear."

"I'm up for a spot of scouting, anyone care to join me.?"

OOC:If everyone goes out in the same scout squad, this could form the basis of  Tyreus' special forces group. Althugh, this would mean the NPCs would have to take over the 'Army'. Comments!


----------



## Endovior (Aug 16, 2005)

ooc: you seem to be misunderstanding the situation.  Your group consists of several hundred people.  thousands of people have crossed over.  your group is merely one of many.  that being said, formation is yours to decide.  if you want to run around as a team of commanders, that's fine.  if you'd rather stick together, that's fine too.  do whichever you prefer.  of course, I will note that if you pick the first, you'll likely group up again in the future, as your NPCs die off, forcing smaller groups to merge...

The Commander speaks.

"I'm not one to complain about extra forces, but the times are dangerous.  Take no offense, but I do need to do this."

He touches an strange medallion depicting a starburst of rubies (you suspect that it is a holy symbol) and mutters an incantation.

"Do you swear that your force is here to defend Lindor, and that, while here, you will not use your forces to cause harm to it's inhabitents, nor attempt to conquer the city?"


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 16, 2005)

> "OK so the consensus seems to be that we send out a number of small squads to scout the route and have the main body follow on once the scouts give the all clear."




Hells man...I'm not much of a scouting type Dorin says while picking the grime from under his thumbnail with the tip of his axe But I'm definitly with ya' on the looksee type of mission...after all one good axe can solve many problems..


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 16, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> ooc: you seem to be misunderstanding the situation.  Your group consists of several hundred people.  thousands of people have crossed over.  your group is merely one of many.  that being said, formation is yours to decide.  if you want to run around as a team of commanders, that's fine.  if you'd rather stick together, that's fine too.  do whichever you prefer.  of course, I will note that if you pick the first, you'll likely group up again in the future, as your NPCs die off, forcing smaller groups to merge...
> 
> The Commander speaks.
> 
> ...




"That is why I came.  That is why the majority of others came as well.  But I can not swear that I can maintain 100% disipline.  I could not get everybody over hear in one group.  Why would I come over here to you if that is not my intent?  I think you need to change the wordings of 'force" to 'state your name'.  I am not swearing at all that those legs out there will become a disiplined army.  They are a half a step from a mob.  If you could please donate training cadre to whip everyone into shape that would be nice.  Also if I could get a tee oh ee (TOE) than we can determine sectors to defend and I can maybe turn that group of wishful defenders into a meaningfull group.  Right now I am leading organized chaos, because I am one of the few to realize how disorganized we are."    

Listens to the reply.

"If you excuse me sir, I need to get back and try to organize us to even get to the buildings your men have suggested."


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 16, 2005)

"Lets get these people organized and try that plan out. Make the groups even with fighters and artillery. Make ten groups of ten and make sure every group has a runner and a map. I'll see if I can organize the main body. Then we'll wait for Johnny to get back."

Tyreus will address the remaining soldiers. "Melee types up front, ranged attackers to the rear!" Tyreus will attempt to organize everyone into rows. "When you see an enemy, use ranged attacks until they close. Don't just charge everything down. Stick together and work as a team. We'll send runners to tell you when to advance and where to go."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 16, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Hells man...I'm not much of a scouting type Dorin says while picking the grime from under his thumbnail with the tip of his axe But I'm definitly with ya' on the looksee type of mission...after all one good axe can solve many problems..




"Pleased to have you aboard, its alway nice to have back-up even on a scouting trip.  I don't think we've met, I'm Ansila a Monk"

"Tyreus, suggests we have a party of 10. So if you can recruit 5 more fighters and archers, I'll recruit a wizard and a couple of scouts. That's unless Astor & Khavren want to come along."

Ansila waits for every one to reply and says "OK. I'll go find the rest of my section."

Ansila looks round, spots Aelynn and walks over. "A group of us are going to scout ahead, fancy coming?"

After waiting for Aelynn's response, Ansila heads over to where a group of stealthy types are keeping out of the way. "Right, we are organising a scouting expedition, who fancies some exercise?"

OOC: Once I know which PC's are included, I recruit some NPCs so we have myself, a wizard and two rogues / bards.


----------



## khavren (Aug 16, 2005)

At the docks

Khavren replies  "I'd be glad to go with the lead scout group, I think the idea of having 10 scout groups and a main group of 100 is excellent. That way we can keep an eye out ahead before the main group and if we run into something too bad we can get support. But I think we should also take charge of our skill groups, and make sure that even if they don't have initiave they obey orders. For instance, I'll organize the divine casters, Ansila can talk to any other monks, Astor, can talk to the other smiling man types, and so on. I really think we need to take a more direct command, maybe we can find 2nd in commands for our groups."


----------



## Endovior (Aug 17, 2005)

The Commander nods slowly.

"Well, I wasn't really expecting a miracle, but I DID need to determine the truth of the matter.  You see, some of the people in Lindor have gone over to the enemy.  I don't know how they think that they'll be spared when the foes come... the whole thing makes about as much sense as the worship of Nerull... which is another of my problems.  I've already weeded out a few potential new recruits who turned out to be spies when put to the question.  That being said, your group sounds about as sound as any of the militia groups I'm already using... most of them are ex-farmers with poor weaponry and minimal training.  Indeed, the fact that your group has decent equipment and a good mix of magic-users, places you above most.  For now, the best thing you can do is have your men wear white armbands so my men can tell that they're militia.  That's not much, in the opinion of my men, but it'll ease tensions a little, as long as they're not obviously looting the place."

The Commander seems finished for a moment, but then speaks again.

"One more thing.  If you're looking for a base of operations, I recommend Red Keep.  It's a small castle, built right against the city wall... the old owner met a bad end years back, and it's been more or less vacant ever since.  It's just a short distance north of the main gate, you can't miss it.  If you want it, I'll have my men unseal the passages leading into it... they're narrow things, but enough to let your forces retreat to the safety of the walls if you get overrun."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 17, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> The Commander nods slowly.
> 
> "Well, I wasn't really expecting a miracle, but I DID need to determine the truth of the matter.  You see, some of the people in Lindor have gone over to the enemy.  I don't know how they think that they'll be spared when the foes come... the whole thing makes about as much sense as the worship of Nerull... which is another of my problems.  I've already weeded out a few potential new recruits who turned out to be spies when put to the question.  That being said, your group sounds about as sound as any of the militia groups I'm already using... most of them are ex-farmers with poor weaponry and minimal training.  Indeed, the fact that your group has decent equipment and a good mix of magic-users, places you above most.  For now, the best thing you can do is have your men wear white armbands so my men can tell that they're militia.  That's not much, in the opinion of my men, but it'll ease tensions a little, as long as they're not obviously looting the place."
> 
> ...




Johnny stands up rigidly, thanks the commander and accepts the offer, than precisely about faces and marches out the door.  He runs back toward the Army.  Seeing the group get into order, gives Johnny a warm fuzzy.  "Tyreus, please have a squad go together and get white cloth.  We are to wear white aarmbands to signify who we are."


When the time is right, Johnny stands on a crate and projects his voice, "Soldiers of Earth, We are starting to look like an army and that is good.  We are to wear white armbands. That is to signify we are friendly troops.  I shall get more intelligence on other units.  We have a location called Red Keep.  It's a small castle, built right against the city wall.  That shall be our new headquarters.  Currently, I am in command and Tyreus is 2nd in command. I want every squad to quickly choose a leader.  That leader shall report to me the names and basic skills of everyone in the squad.  Tyreus, you may continue your organization."


----------



## Endovior (Aug 18, 2005)

ooc: incidentally, exact numbers of the NPCs by class is now up.  if you're into the business of assigning bodies to squads, go right ahead.  feel free to divide up the NPCs as you will, and, in doing so, you may name them, if you wish.  just ensure that no NPCs are allocated twice.


----------



## khavren (Aug 19, 2005)

Khavren comments,  "I'm going to try and organize the rest of the clerics and make sure that each scouting group gets at least one."


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 19, 2005)

Tyreus will get a handful of people (pc's) to help organize the army into two centuries, Alpha and Omega. Alpha has 10 groups of 10 and Omega has 10 groups of 11. Alpha is the advance group and Omega is the core group. Tyreus will explain to the army how the command system works and to interpret orders. Upon placing the soldiers into groups he will write everyones name and position down in a journal. He will have his volunteers make sure everyone in Century Omega has a bow and arrows or goes to a shop and buys them.

OOC: The organization system is detailed in the ooc thread. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 21, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> Tyreus will get a handful of people (pc's) to help organize the army into two centuries, Alpha and Omega.




OK. Ansila will stop trying to organise a scouting expedition and start trying to organise people into the groups outlined by Tyreus.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

Johnny, tries to figure out the best way to traverse the city.


----------



## khavren (Aug 23, 2005)

"I say we do it by formation, three columns of sqauds seperated enough that one burst effect won't catch more than one squad, but close enough that they can see each other so they don't get lost. We should of course lead the way since you know where this place is."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 24, 2005)

Astor moves quickly between the various groups of people, helping to organise them as outlined by Tyreus.  He seems very at home with this task, chatting cheerfully to anyone who seems worried or out-of-place, quickly pairing up the more nervous recruits with the more confident souls among the Earth troops.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> "I say we do it by formation, three columns of sqauds seperated enough that one burst effect won't catch more than one squad, but close enough that they can see each other so they don't get lost. We should of course lead the way since you know where this place is."




OOC: How many columns can fit on the street?  Three sounds good, but if the streets are narrow, we may need 2.  Or if they are wide, than 4.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 25, 2005)

ooc: depends.  the main streets are wide enough that you could fit three, and that'll take you to where you need to be.  side streets are another story, but that's not an issue yet.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

"Tyreus form the the two centuraries into 3 columns.  Pass the word we are to stay on the main streets until so ordered differently."  Looking at people's arms, "Where are those soldiers who went to get the white material to make arm bands."


----------



## Willow Aura (Aug 26, 2005)

Aelynn nods at Anslia's request, then seeing Tyreus' new squads, she fits herself into formation, irritated by the remaining chaos. 'What are we waiting for? Let's go save Lindor!' she thought, folding her arms across her chest and tapping a foot impatiently.


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 26, 2005)

"Three columns, Infantry up front, Healers next, Spellcasters last. Tyreus makes sure everyone gets to where thier supposed to be. After everyone is lined up correctly, Tyreus reports to Johnny. "Done."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2005)

Still a little uncertain as to his correct placing, Astor takes a position at the front line of the spell-casting group.  He whistles a cheerful strain of music, tuning his lute while he waits for the gathered troops to move off.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 27, 2005)

White cloth enough for all has been bought, at a cost of 20 Gp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

See a few people get impatient, Johnny speaks up, "Warriors and saviours from Earth, please have paitence we are going as fast as we can.  We are going from nothing into a force to be reckoned with."


"Thank you Tyreus, Let us move out, (I verbally give the basic directions.)"  I assign one trust worthy squad to be the rear guard and hand that squad leader handwritten directions.

"As to the cost, charge the arch mage's account."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2005)

Having run around organising people into squads, Ansila totally perplexed when Tyreus starts getting them to line up in classes.

Having decided that he will never understand the military mind, Ansila follows Tyreus over to where Johnny is standing. "Right, everybody seems to be organised, so its time I started scouting ahead. Are you two coming with me?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 30, 2005)

ghostcat said:
			
		

> Having run around organising people into squads, Ansila totally perplexed when Tyreus starts getting them to line up in classes.
> 
> Having decided that he will never understand the military mind, Ansila follows Tyreus over to where Johnny is standing. "Right, everybody seems to be organised, so its time I started scouting ahead. Are you two coming with me?"




ooc:  Squads where organized in the way Tyreus said.  We still have 3 columns of squads.  Or so I thought.  I think I might of misread what Tyreus wrote.

"Yes let us begin the march to our new home."


----------



## Endovior (Aug 31, 2005)

ooc: hang on, you're seeming to agree while saying something different.  are people going ahead, or is the whole group moving... or what?  (whatever you do, do it quickly... things are entirely too slow).  I'd suggest that some people might move a little ahead of the main group, to serve as scouts without splitting the party... but it's up to you.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 31, 2005)

We are all (the group) moving out.  Myself and ???? are moving slightly aheaad as a scouting party.


----------



## khavren (Aug 31, 2005)

ooc: Ok, so all the PC's go ahead, the NPC's organized as stated following behind. Sounds good to me


----------



## Endovior (Aug 31, 2005)

You proceed forward.

After a short while, you reach the gate.  The neighborhood here is fairly bad... cheap apartments, mostly.  It is notable that the ones nearer to the gate are, in addition to being low-cost housing, are emergency fortifications in case the gate falls... they form a sort of ring around the gate, with narrow alleyways between them (except for the main road, but materials are present to allow a few people to quickly construct a barricade across it).  A cursory inspection reveals such defensive features as arrowslits and murder holes... they've definitely put at least SOME thought into this construction.  Unfortunately, being made of wood, they won't stand up to a serious attack... a few Orcs with torches could burn the lot of it, assuming they got past the inevitable swarm of archers.

The gate itself is a large wooden monster, reinforced with iron at the bottom to ward off torches and the like.  It is open, at the moment... allowing a rather limited movement of goods in and out.  The guards note your white armbands, and wave you through with a call of "Good luck!"

Outside the gates, you see a once-grand portion of the city, now not far above ruins.  Directly ahead, you see a crumbling edifice that seems to be the old center of government... various desecrated monuments encircle it, as well as a number of other old government halls.  A great many poor-looking people (even poorer then the residents of the gate disistrict, by the look of things!) move between buildings... all these old buildings are clearly inhabited.  Some have even reopened old shops, and begun selling various goods.  They seem happy to see you... the presence of such a large and well-armed militia force must be comforting, to those living in such a dangerous area.  To the north, Red Keep is clearly visible... it seems to be constructed of a reddish stone, making it quite literally red.  It is clearly in disrepair, and the red stone that gave it it's name has faded, but it is certainly the place you are looking for.


----------



## khavren (Sep 2, 2005)

"Looks good Johnny! Once we make sure it's clear of traps and trouble we can work on fixing it up, then make alliances with the locals for supplies in exchange for protection. After that, we can start expanding our sphere of influence and recruiting!"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> "Looks good Johnny! Once we make sure it's clear of traps and trouble we can work on fixing it up, then make alliances with the locals for supplies in exchange for protection. After that, we can start expanding our sphere of influence and recruiting!"




"Aye you are correct.  Please find Tyreus and have him gather all squad leaders. I want to talk with them."

OOC: How many squads can live in a building....or....how many buildings must we clear to get everyone indoors?

I will be offline till tuesday...The point of the meeting will be:
Future orders.  One squad will clear out the traps.  The one with the best rogues will be the one.  If this is to slow a second squad will be activated.  No one goes into a building unless the "trap" squad has deemed it safe.  Squads will stay together.  After the troops lodging has been found, than we will establish a HQ office.


----------



## khavren (Sep 5, 2005)

"Let's grab a couple of mechanically minded types and check this place out! Since this is going to be our HQ, headquaters squad should go first. Besides, it's always best to lead from the front until discipline is established!."


----------



## Endovior (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking over Red Keep more closely, you note that...

The design of Red Keep is a simple rectangular wall, with towers at each corner, and the keep in the middle.  It is notable that the East side towers have been absorbed by Lindor's wall... you can see city guards manning them, as the towers are slightly higher then the city wall.  There is a gate on the West side (you have to go around a bit to get there), but it's obviously ruined... the wreckage of the gates can be seen in the opening of the gatehouse.  Other then the ruin of the gate, you note a number of useful defensive features present... the walls have been crenellated and machiolated, and arrow slits can be seen at periodic intervals.  A number of collapsed pits are present around the castle... you assume that there are more undisturbed pit traps present elsewhere.

Red Keep is EASILY large enough to fit your whole group within.  You could probably hold twice that number within, if you crowded the place.  And that's not counting the fact that even more extra people could camp out in the courtyard, or the capacities of the dungeons.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 5, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> "Let's grab a couple of mechanically minded types and check this place out! Since this is going to be our HQ, headquaters squad should go first. Besides, it's always best to lead from the front until discipline is established!."




"Don't forget we have a couple of hundred people milling around outside.  Don't you think it would be prudent to set up a perimeter guard."

OOC.  Work is a bit hectic at the moment so my posting frequency is a bit eccentric.  Hopefully it will stabilise by the later part of this week.


----------



## Tyreus (Sep 6, 2005)

Tyreus will gather the group leaders and report to Johnny. After the meeting, Tyreus will gather anyone confident in their ability to find traps and take them to Johnny. "Where do you want them to start?"

(ooc: I meant to have each group line up with the infantry healer spellcaster order. They were supposed to stay in groups as planned. Not sure what I was thinking on that one.)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes a perimeter guard would be created.  I did not realize the entire unit could be in a single room.


----------



## Endovior (Sep 7, 2005)

ooc: Room?  The entire unit can stay in a single Castle (which contains many rooms)... once you clear it out, of course.  You going to order a search now, or what?  After all, what with you being the leader, nobody's doing anything unless you order it... which slows things down some.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, there are to be two squads that are going in to clear the traps.  

"Send in two squads to clean out the traps, I need a 3rd squad to provide any covering muscle needed.  Have a 4th & 5th squad to provide guard duty for the next 24 hours.  Have the engineer squad enter with in 20 minutes to access sleeping furniture."


----------



## Endovior (Sep 8, 2005)

ooc: I need a PC volunteer to lead each of the active squads.  The guards and engineers are less relevant... but the trapfinders and the fighters have some interesting times ahead of them.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 8, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> ooc: I need a PC volunteer to lead each of the active squads.  The guards and engineers are less relevant... but the trapfinders and the fighters have some interesting times ahead of them.




OOC:  While sending in trap-finder and fighter squads is the logical "in character" thing to do, we need to be careful as the players of any characters that are left behind will end up getting bored. I suggest that if we don't put all the PC's in a single PC group, we split them between the trap finder and fighter groups. 

In the later case, I'll volunteer for one of the trap squads.


----------



## khavren (Sep 8, 2005)

"I'll go with the fighters, they'll need some healing."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

OOC: I will be offline till Monday so use me as you all see fit.


----------



## Endovior (Sep 9, 2005)

ooc: that should be interpreted as 'at least one'.  not everyone actively posts, so eveyone who is present and interested should volunteer... the intention being not "I need three PCs to post while everyone else twiddles their thumbs", but "Make sure there's at least one PC per group, to make sure the NPCs don't do anything stupid"


----------



## khavren (Sep 10, 2005)

"Speak now or forever hold your peace! Anyone from HQ that wants to go with traps or thumpers speak now or we'll leave you out here with the perimeter guard and Johnny! I'll count to five!  One!"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> "Speak now or forever hold your peace! Anyone from HQ that wants to go with traps or thumpers speak now or we'll leave you out here with the perimeter guard and Johnny! I'll count to five!  One!"




"I'll go with one of the trap teams.  I may not be able to find traps but I'm stealthy and can provide some muscle, if required."

OOC: Advanced Warning. I will be going on Hols for 2 weeks next Friday and won't have any Internet access.


----------



## khavren (Sep 12, 2005)

"Two!"


----------



## khavren (Sep 12, 2005)

"Three!"


----------



## Tyreus (Sep 13, 2005)

*"Alpha Rogues split into two groups of five. Omega group A provide cover. Omega B and C perform guard duty."* He turns to Johnny *"If you don't need me Johnny, I'll go with the muscle group."*


----------



## khavren (Sep 13, 2005)

"Four!"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> *"Alpha Rogues split into two groups of five. Omega group A provide cover. Omega B and C perform guard duty."* He turns to Johnny *"If you don't need me Johnny, I'll go with the muscle group."*





"That is a good man. You will be a fine leader for those fellows.  Let us get going. we have many here who neeed lodging, let us de trap this building."


----------



## khavren (Sep 15, 2005)

"Five and we're off!"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 15, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> "Five and we're off!"



Ansila leads the first group of rogues into the castle. They head for the west gate and check the gatehouse. 

SOP consists of two rogues* in front, one rogue will check the floor with a pole, while the other will check for ambushes, not forgetting the ceiling. Ansila will be next, followed by the remaining rogues.  Ansila will trust Tyreus to provide rear-guard and backup. Whenever, a door or room is encountered all of the rogues will independently search for traps and secret doors. Ansila will place a chalk mark on the floor after a door or room is checked.  These will be the English capital letters A, B, C, etc.  _I realise this will be excurciatingly slow but as this is to be our base and I do not want to miss anything._

OOC:  I will be flying out on two weeks holiday tomorrow morning and my Internet access will be patchy at best but more probably non-existent.  Can someone control Ansila and the Rogues while I am away?

OOC: * the two rogues with the best spot.


----------



## Endovior (Sep 16, 2005)

The gatehouse was well defended, but it is clear that overwhelming force broke the defence.  Old blood stains everything, and bones litter the floor.  There are also a lot of caltrops present... It's slow going, as your rogues need to sweep the caltrops away before they can advance.  The front gate is broken down, halfway through the gatehouse, a porticullis has been beaten in, and another gate lies ruined beyond.  The ceiling contains numerous murder holes, and there are arrowslits in the walls.  Just beyond the ruined porticullis, there are partially concealed doors in the walls that do not appear to be trapped.  Beyond the second ruined gate, the courtyard lies open.


----------



## khavren (Sep 19, 2005)

The fighter group stays close enough to support the rogues, but far enough back to stay out of the way.

 "We should collect anything useful we come across and stockpile it for later."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Johnny has the mages work on learning their spells, and has two other squads work on clearing out the debris.  Each cleaning squad works for one hour than is relieved by another.  Johnny goes around and praises every squad for their part in this clean up.  He praises the rogues for coming up with the chalk sceme to state what is clear and what is not.


----------



## khavren (Sep 21, 2005)

"We should clear out the gatehouse first, and then work our way further in. Let's send half of the fighter squad in with the rogues and leave the other half here for a rearguard."


----------



## Endovior (Sep 22, 2005)

Slowly, the gatehouse is cleaned out.  Beyond the gatehouse lies a courtyard.  The courtyard contains many collapsed pits, which clearly have the long-decayed bodies of orcs in them.  It looks like the orcs charged through the gatehouse and made straight for the keep... the path from your present location to there is marked out rather well by the collapsed pits, or, rather, the spaces between them; there isn't ROOM for another pit between the gatehouse and the keep, the orcs seem to have fallen into every single one of those.  And kept going, too; the keep's doors are broken.

Going left reveals a medium-size room, containing a winch for the porticullis, as well as six switches.  There are stairs leading up, as well as a door leading further into the walls.  A few bits of furniture are also present, as well as a few arms racks (empty).

Going right reveals much the same, except there's no winch.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Where can we get material to fill in these pits?

OOC: I will be offline tonight through Monday.


----------



## khavren (Sep 22, 2005)

"We can probably fill in the pits with rubble from surronding collapsed buildings, assuming we can't figure out some way to use them that is. Let's head up first, make sure nothing is going to be coming out behind us."


----------



## Tyreus (Sep 23, 2005)

Tyreus will take five warriors from the century Alpha Infantry and follow the rogues.

(ooc: Khavren: Just say something if you want to come)


----------



## khavren (Sep 25, 2005)

"I'll stay here with the rest of the fighters in case something comes from behind." 

ooc We've got a pc with both 'action' squads now, should be good to go


----------



## Endovior (Sep 27, 2005)

ooc: perhaps you might consider saying what you're actually doing, rather then merely talking about it?  I could infer, in some cases, but it grows difficult.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

OOC: Let me see if we are on the same page.  We have 2 squads checking for traps, and two squads covering them.  These squads are inside a unroofed plaza that is built like a circa 1900 fort.  Everybody else is out in the street.  Is this a correct view of our situation?


----------



## khavren (Sep 28, 2005)

ooc We've got the fighter squad split in two, half in the bottom floor of the gatehouse watching for anything suspicous. I'm with them, the other half with Tyreus is staying with the rogue squad. The rogue squad entered into the gatehouse and is searching for traps with the basic eyeball, poke it with a stick method under the watchful eye of Ghostcat, everybody else is out on the street. The rogues went left and will be checking doors first, then going up stairs. The fighters will stay within one room of them.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

Where are the pits?  In the street or in the gate house?  I assume the gatehouse is part of the city walls?


----------



## Endovior (Oct 1, 2005)

There are collapsed pits both surrounding the fort, and within the courtyard, but not in the gatehouse.  Your rogues tell you that more pits, these ones concealed, are present in both locations.  They've located some, and warn of the possibility of more.

The doors leading further into the walls are trapped... there's a catch somewhere that will activate if the door is opened.  In each case, your rogues suspect that one of the switches on the wall disarms the trap, but it's difficult to tell which; the mechanisms are hidden.

They proceed upstairs.  Upstairs is a wide room that is the size of both control rooms and the gatehouse passage combined.  It's clearly designed mostly as an access for the murder holes, but there's also an apparatus for boiling (and pouring) oil (currently empty), and a bunch of empty boxes which presumably held nasty things for the defenders to drop on the attackers.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 1, 2005)

While the rogues go upstairs, Ansila will draw a 'circle with a short horizontal line through the centre' on the floor in front of both of the trapped doors. He will then follow the rogues upstairs where he will try to estimate if the room takes up the whole of the gatehouse or if there is space for a secret room.

Meanwhile the rogues will be searching the walls and floor for secret doors.

OOC.  Am I correct in assuming that the trapped doors lead to the side chambers containing the arrow slits.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 4, 2005)

ooc: no, that's already obvious to you, as you are IN the side chambers with the arrow slits... you can look through them and see the cleaners still gathering up the last of the caltrops.  the trapped doors lead further into the walls.

As near as you can tell, the upstairs room is exactly as large as the rooms beneath it.  You can't see any secret doors.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 4, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> ooc: no, that's already obvious to you, as you are IN the side chambers with the arrow slits... you can look through them and see the cleaners still gathering up the last of the caltrops.  the trapped doors lead further into the walls.
> 
> As near as you can tell, the upstairs room is exactly as large as the rooms beneath it.  You can't see any secret doors.



OK. So it looks like we have finished in the Gatehouse.  Send the rogues along the side of the courtyard to the North West tower (checking for pit traps).  

Ansila will find Khavren. "Khavren there are a couple of trapped doors in the gatehouse that we haven't been able to open. I don't expect that there is anyone or anything behind them but I don't like surprises. Can you arrange for a guard to be put on them. I would strongly recommend that we don't try to open them at this time. Maybe later we can get Johnny to ask the Guard Captain if anyone knows how to open them safely."

Ansila will then join the rogues.

OOC.  Have we seen any way on to the wall yet.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 5, 2005)

" I wonder why we where sent to a place full of traps?  Did the locals set this up or did someone else do it and we are the stuckies who need to clear it......"

Johnny writes a note.



> To the Captain of the Guard,
> 
> We are experiencing traped and locked doors.  We would like some clarification as to how to open them and why they are trapped.  Please send an expert to help us or an explanation.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 5, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> " I wonder why we where sent to a place full of traps?  Did the locals set this up or did someone else do it and we are the stuckies who need to clear it......"
> 
> Johnny writes a note.



OOC:

Rick  

See http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2498321&postcount=43

The commander said "If you want it, I'll have my men unseal the passages leading into it... they're narrow things, but enough to let your forces retreat to the safety of the walls if you get overrun." 

I assume he was referring to these doors.


----------



## khavren (Oct 5, 2005)

I believe Tyreus is taking the main fighter squad with the rogues, assuming no objection, I'll stick a couple of guys where they can watch the trapped doors and yell for help if anything pops up.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 5, 2005)

ooc: it's possible, but unlikely...


```
|||
      |||
O-----O||
|     |||
|     |||
=  O  =||
|     |||
|     |||
O-----O||
      |||
      |||
```

You are in the west gatehouse.  Lindor's big walls are to the east.  Any sealed-off passages are likely on the east side, not the west.  The rogues have already indicated that they think the traps are related to the switches... [HINT] Perhaps you should try pulling a few [/HINT]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 6, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> ooc: it's possible, but unlikely...
> 
> You are in the west gatehouse.  Lindor's big walls are to the east.  Any sealed-off passages are likely on the east side, not the west.  The rogues have already indicated that they think the traps are related to the switches... [HINT] Perhaps you should try pulling a few [/HINT]



Ansila and the rogues are already on the way to the North West tower.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 7, 2005)

ooc: kay

There are scattered pit traps between you and there... judicious work with several 10-foot poles reveals them, allowing you to weave between them.

Reaching the tower, you discover that the door is locked.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> ooc: kay
> 
> There are scattered pit traps between you and there... judicious work with several 10-foot poles reveals them, allowing you to weave between them.
> 
> Reaching the tower, you discover that the door is locked.



 Get at least two of the rogues to check for traps on both the door and the lock.  Then disable any traps, have a couple of rogues check the traps have been disabled and then get one to pick the lock.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 10, 2005)

The lock is old and rusty.  One rogue works at it, and triggers an anti-lockpicking trap... but that's rusted out too, fortunately.  The other rogue works at it with more expertise, and succeeds in unlocking the thing.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 11, 2005)

The skilled rogue will carefully open the door checking for traps.

If the door is not trapped, the group will enter and search using the SOP.  Ansila will mark the door with a "D".

SOP consists of two rogues in front, one rogue will check the floor with a pole, while the other will check for ambushes, not forgetting the ceiling. Ansila will be next, followed by the remaining rogues. Ansila will trust Tyreus to provide rear-guard and backup. Whenever, a door or room is encountered all of the rogues will independently search for traps and secret doors. Ansila will place a chalk mark on the floor after a door or room is checked. These will be the English capital letters A, B, C, etc. 

OOC:  Do you want me to keep posting the SOP whenever I use it.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 16, 2005)

Other then a rusted-out needle trap (already mentioned), there are no other traps.  Upon opening the door, you quickly notice several long-dead soldiers in the room.  They rise and begin moving towards you, weapons at the ready.

Ansila has initiative, followed by the rogues, followed by the Zombies.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 19, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> Other then a rusted-out needle trap (already mentioned), there are no other traps.  Upon opening the door, you quickly notice several long-dead soldiers in the room.  They rise and begin moving towards you, weapons at the ready.
> 
> Ansila has initiative, followed by the rogues, followed by the Zombies.



Ansila tells the rogues to "Fall back.  Let Tyreus' backup take care of this."  He then shouts "Tyreus.  Zombies, can you send you fighter forward."

The rogues fall back and let the fighters pass.  Ansila falls back until he reaches the fighter when he will turn and attack the nearest zombie.  If possible, he will try to set up a flank attack on his zombie with the fighters.

OOC:	AC 14 (13+dodge bonus), +1 To Hit, Damage 1d6+1.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC: To all, I have real life slowly sucking in my time.  After much consideration I feel I can not give this game as much emphasis as I would like.  Therefore I will be withdrawing.  Hopefully that will not affect you all very much.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 20, 2005)

ooc: kay... who all is still here?

The Zombies shamble after you as you retreat.  Not being the brightest of beings, half fall into the pits your theives avoid.  Which isn't to say that they're defeated, just that they're stuck.  Unfortunately, the 4 surviving Zombies have pretty good positions between pits now... flanking is out of the question.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 20, 2005)

Trusting that the fighters will guard his flank, Ansila will use his unarmed combat to attack the zombie nearest to the pits. He will attempt to push said zombie in to the pit.

If he succeeds in creating a gap, he will try to flank one of the other zombies.

Any of the rogues who have distance weapons will fire at the zombies in the pits provided that they can keep well away from the melee and have a clear shot.


----------



## khavren (Oct 20, 2005)

Do I hear the combat from my location? I was behind tyrues, spacing my little fighter contigent around for rear guard.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 26, 2005)

Tyreus hears the combat, and does move as noted.

Ansila successfully pushes the Zombie into the pit.

The rogues pull out crossbows and shoot... and all of them miss.  The fighters move into position to guard against flanking attacks.

A zombie charges forwards and misses a rogue with a greataxe.

The other zombie charges forwards and misses another rogue with a greatclub.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2005)

Ansila will determine if he can repeat the "zombie in the pit trick.  If not he will move to try and get a flank attack. He either case he will carry out an unarmed attack on a zombie.

The original idea was that the rogues would be protected by the fighters.  As this did not work, the ones that are in proximity to the zombies will attempt a melee attack. The ones that can't be attacked by zombies will use missile weapons on the zombies in the pit.


----------



## khavren (Oct 27, 2005)

ooc Who is still active in this?


----------



## Endovior (Oct 29, 2005)

ooc: it would appear to be you... and ghostcat.  The other group has two members, as well.  I'm considering merging the groups... any thoughts?


----------



## khavren (Oct 29, 2005)

ooc I'm fine with a merge, but how would you handle all the npc stuff? Conceptually, we'd still want to be in touch with our forces. I could deal with being less hands on, and more "We go in first and clean out the dungeon, then send in the NPC's to guard and pick up all the bulky loot."


----------



## Endovior (Oct 31, 2005)

ooc: that does make it difficult, yes... not sure what I'll do in that regard.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 31, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> ooc: that does make it difficult, yes... not sure what I'll do in that regard.



 OOC:  I don't have any problems with combining groups.  

As far as the Army is concerned. How about if someone, the guard commander, asking Johnny if he could borrow a couple of men for a special mission. The rogues could carry on clearing out the fort in the background.  Quite how the "wonderers" would be engaged is another matter.


----------



## khavren (Oct 31, 2005)

Ooc: We could finish off this fight, and then get a message about some task involving the other group and leave the army to do the rest of the fort, and we'll just treat it as a homebase we return to often. Is the other group in a good place for that sort of thing?


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 1, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Ooc: We could finish off this fight, and then get a message about some task involving the other group and leave the army to do the rest of the fort, and we'll just treat it as a homebase we return to often. Is the other group in a good place for that sort of thing?



OOC: Sounds good to me.  What say we proceed on this basis.


----------



## khavren (Nov 1, 2005)

ooc: In which case I move up with my contingent of fighters. Can we get a count on fihgters, rogues and zombies?


----------



## Endovior (Nov 4, 2005)

ooc: as far as entities that are not players go, there are currently two active Zombies, four Rogues, and 9 Fighters.


----------



## khavren (Nov 8, 2005)

ooc: I'll direct the fighters to team up on the zombies, 4 on one, 5 on the other, and I'll pull out my holy symbol and go for the turn.

"Fear the power of Boccob! Get back!"


----------



## Endovior (Nov 9, 2005)

The fighters hack the zombies to pieces.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 9, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> The fighters hack the zombies to pieces.



 There are still a few zombies in the pits. "Khavren, can you direct any  fighters with range weapons to kill the trapped zombies."

Ansila will direct the rogues to do the same.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 9, 2005)

The Zombies in the pits are fairly resistant to the arrows and bolts your forces rain down on them.  They take numerous hits, but it doesn't seem to be doing too much to them (ie: they have DR5/Slashing)... plus, it is immediately obvious that they are totally incapable of leaving.  The Zombies have been impaled on the spikes at the bottom of the pits, and are held fast by them... but even if they weren't, you highly doubt that they could escape.  You realize that any futher attacking like this is a waste of ammunition.


----------



## khavren (Nov 9, 2005)

"When we fill in the pits with rubble, they will get taken care of. I say we don't worry more about them and move on. I'll send word back with one of the fighters to have the others start gathering rubble and backfilling as we go."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 9, 2005)

"OK.  The rogues and I will go back to searching the tower." Ansila addresses the rogues, "Come on, there's searching to be done".

OOC: Until something occurs to change the plot, Ansila will go back to searching.  In practise I don't expect this to happen.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 14, 2005)

The first room of the tower is an entry room.  A spiral staircase leads up and down, and doors lead off in two other directions... into the walls, you would assume, based off their positions.  Directly opposite the entry door, another door leads forward into whatever room happens to exist on this floor.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2005)

A couple of the rogues will check the doors into the walls. If they have locks like the ones at the other end, they will rejoin the rest.  Otherwise, they will both check each door for traps.

Meanwhile, the rest of the group will investigate the other room on this floor using the SOP described earlier.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 14, 2005)

The room across from you was locked, but the lock was broken, and no bar to your entry.  The door, on the other hand, is stuck.  Your rogues determine that the door is not trapped.

The doors leading into the walls, on the other hand, are both locked and trapped.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 15, 2005)

Ansila looks over the rogues and, if available, the fighter and select the strongest looking.  "Can you open this door please."  (pointing to the stuck door.)

Meanwhile, He gets the fighter to surround the doorway in case something nasty comes out.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 20, 2005)

The door pops open nicely at the application of muscle.  The opening reveals a dusty old supply room, long disused.


----------



## khavren (Nov 22, 2005)

"Let's give it a quick going over for anything of value, then move on."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 23, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> "Let's give it a quick going over for anything of value, then move on."



"OK.  We need to check for secret doors as well.  I'm still trying to find a way up to the wall. If we don't find it here we will need to try the trapped doors in to the wall, unless you have any other ideas."

Ansila will instruct the rogues to search the store room if secret doors. If they don't find any and Khavren has no objections, he will clear everyone back in to the courtyard and let the rogues sort out who is going to de-trap the doors.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 23, 2005)

One of the rogues finds 382 Silver Pieces in the bottom of an old barrel.  Another finds a small, sealed flask containing a strange red liquid.  Nobody finds a secret door.


----------



## khavren (Nov 25, 2005)

"Most excellent! We can use the coin to defray costs like food for all of us, and I might be able to figure out what the strange flask is. I say we let them dice for who gets to detrap the doors, obviously the luckiest should do it."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 25, 2005)

"The only problem with that is that I don't have any dice and I doubt any of the rogues will trust anyone else's dice. I was going to leave it to the rogues to sort out amongst themselves."

Turning to the rogues Ansila says "Get to it gentlemen, we don't have all day."


----------



## Endovior (Nov 29, 2005)

After a period of dicing, one rogue steps forward.  He examines the door carefully... then opens it VERY slightly, and sticks a long, thin, bladed tool through the opening.  A loud thunk is heard, and the tip of a blade pokes through the door.

"Just a little wire that needed cutting.  That should do it."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 30, 2005)

"OK Guys, lets get to it".

Ansila gathers up the rogues and uses SOP to explore through the door.


----------



## Endovior (Dec 2, 2005)

Behind the door is a long, narrow corridor, with arrowslits facing outwards... and dead bodies within.  It doesn't look like anyone actually made it in here during the attack... it seems more likely that magic was used against the defenders... many bear scorch marks or acid burns.  Some of their equipment looks salvageable, but it's nothing of great value.  Mostly bows and arrows, as well as crossbows and bolts.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 2, 2005)

Ansila tells the rogue who opened the trapped door "Please shut the door into the wall if its possible to do so without reseting the trap. I want to make sure that the corpses don't re-animate"

Having secured the downstairs as best they can, Ansila will direct the rogues to start up the stairs.


----------



## Endovior (Dec 6, 2005)

"The trap shouldn't reset at all, now, unless someone actively tries to fix it."

He shuts the door.

The stairs lead up and down.  The stairs up lead to a trapdoor, which will not open.  The rogue determines that magic has been employed to seal the door.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 7, 2005)

Once the rogue says that that the trapdoor is magically locked, Ansila will turn to Khavren and ask "Can you open this or do we need to get one of the magicians?"


----------



## khavren (Dec 7, 2005)

"We'll need a mage for it. Or perhaps we can just muscle it open. None of my current blessings from boccob would work for  something like this."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 8, 2005)

"OK. I'll send one of the rogues to get a mage.  Meanwhile, I suggest that we try downstairs." Ansila turns to the rogue who opened the trapped door. "Right, you've done your stint, nip back and get a mage to open the trap door.

Ansila get the rest of rogues and uses SOP to try downstairs.


----------



## Endovior (Dec 12, 2005)

Some time later, the rogue returns.  Apparently, none of the mages has a spell that will open the door.  They say that it may be possible to break it open physically... but the door is otherwise impassible for the time being.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 13, 2005)

OOC: OK.  What happens when we go downstairs?


----------



## Endovior (Dec 17, 2005)

You head downstairs, and find a dungeon.  No, not a series of encounters full of monsters, a prison.  One of the cells is occupied by a long-dead corpse, another contains a few old barrels.  the rest are mostly empty.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 19, 2005)

Ansila will find to Khavren. "Khavren we appear to have finished searching here.  The only area we have not searched is the trapdoor at the top of the stairs. We can either force the door or try another tower. What are your thoughts?"


----------



## khavren (Dec 20, 2005)

"I say we check all the towers and rooms before we try and force the trapdoor."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 23, 2005)

"OK.  The city watch is manning the towers near the walls, so that leaves the other outer tower and the keep. Unless you have any objections, I suggest that we try the keep as I suspect the other tower will be the same as this."

Unless Khavren has any objections, Ansila will gathering up the rogues and head to the door of the keep using SOP. The group will stop about 10' from the door and Ansila will examine the keep carefully. Unless anything looks out of place he will get a couple of the rogues to check the approach and door for traps.


----------



## Endovior (Dec 24, 2005)

The keep's door hangs open... and is quite broken.  It is immediately obvious that the attacking Orcs targetted the keep first, and it seems that they hacked their way through all manner of defenses and traps to slay the keep's inhabitants.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 24, 2005)

Ansila and the rogues will move in to the keep using SOP.


----------



## Endovior (Dec 27, 2005)

The keep is old and dark.  Old, long-dead bodies of orcs and men litter the floor.  It quickly becomes obvious that there is an relatively safe path through the keep where the orcs have forced their way through, at a high cost.  There are many other doors that do not appear to have been forced... it seems that these orcs knew exactly where they were going...

Are you following the most-likely-safe path left by the orcs, or trying every door?


----------



## khavren (Dec 27, 2005)

"I'm curious as to what they were after if it wasn't just killing everyone. I'd like to see where the trail leads before going back to check all the doors. In the meantime, I'll send for a few more clerics and we will gather the dead along the route for ceremony and disposal. The bodies further out that might have active traps nearby will have to wait."


----------

